# OKW renovation info needed



## yumdrey (Oct 24, 2010)

I did a little research today to get more info about OKW which I reserved for summer (July) 2011.
When the renovations will be done? I would love to stay at the updated room when I visit there on July. Will it be done by then?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 28, 2010)

no one responded to it...
((bump up))
((sigh...))


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm a DVC owner but I"ve never stayed over at OKW. I know there are threads about the renovations over at the DIS boards. I'll go nose around and see if there is any specific info on what buildings are being done and when.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 28, 2010)

Here it is, the OP is trying to keep track of what buildings in the different sections are done. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2528751

As an exchanger, I don't know if you can get into the Hospitality House area as that is a specific booking category at OKW. 

Here's a map of OKW http://www.mouseowners.com/images/OKWMap.jpg

I've never stayed there, but hopefully some other Tuggers could chime in on their favorite areas.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 28, 2010)

> I don't know if you can get into the Hospitality House area as that is a specific booking category at OKW.


Almost certainly not.



> I've never stayed there, but hopefully some other Tuggers could chime in on their favorite areas.


I've been on Peninsular Road (in 27), Turtle Pond (in 36), and Miller's Road (in 21).  Peninsular was the most convenient, but it was also a little "busy" that close to the main intersection.  Miller's had some of the best views, but felt a little isolated.  Turtle Pond seemed to be the best balance (though that building itself didn't have great views.)


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you, thank you!
I do agree that I would not get the greatest location as an exchanger, but this info is very helpful.
Thanks again and happy halloween!


----------



## ogzy1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*just returned from OKW*

we just returned from a 9 night stay at okw, first 7 were in building 47. It was renovated and even though it was a fair distance from the hospitality house  I would recomend it over the one we stayed in our last 2 nights, building 26 that has not been.The  2 bed villa in 47 was spacious, beds much more comfy, better layout as laundry room connected with master bath. We really enjoyed the resort. It is quiet which having spend the day in the hustle and bustle of the parks was a relief, We liked the fact our car was right outside our door. Over all a great experience. Hope this helped.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Oct 31, 2010)

ogzy1 said:


> we just returned from a 9 night stay at okw, first 7 were in building 47. It was renovated and even though it was a fair distance from the hospitality house  I would recomend it over the one we stayed in our last 2 nights, building 26 that has not been.



It's odd that building 26 was not renovated. When we were at OKW Feb/09, that whole section - buildings 23 to 26, was closed for renovations. It's a very nice section, near hospitality house.


----------



## Serina (Nov 2, 2010)

If possible, I would recommend staying in one of the renovated buildings. We just got back from OKW and stayed in Building 27 - not renovated but needs it. I've heard the renovated units are great - we love OKW!


----------



## jancpa (Nov 10, 2010)

We just came back from OKW.  The buildings in the Turtle Pond section have been renovated.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 11, 2010)

I own at OKW but it's been a few years since we have stayed here.  We love the relaxed and theme feeling of the resort.

We are on a mission on staying at all the DVC resorts and we have loved each one.


----------

